
LeadSparrow.com | How a startup acquire first 10 customers in 2016? - sasuhaib
We have been working on email marketing platform (leadsparrow.com) and are in the phase of acquiring first 10 customers. I&#x27;ve seen similar posts in the past. But how do you do it in 2016, with no budget for marketing?
======
DocTomoe
After taking a look: You could start by declaring your pricing structure
without having to go through a Marketing drone, like your competition
(mailchimp comes to mind) does. Right now, I won't even sign up because I fear
putting a lot of work into your trial, then find out thirty days later that I
either have to pay an unreasonable amount or lose all that work - and I won't
ask for a quote because experience shows that I will then get bombarded with
contact attempts by a guy who _has_ to sell.

Also: no budget for marketing is a red flag for me as a potential customer,
for it is an indication that the company is underfunded and might go belly-up
at any moment, again killing my invested work with it.

~~~
sasuhaib
Hey thanks for reviewing. I agree with your pricing page observation. We will
try to make it up there asap.

With no marketing budget, we are bootstrapping this startup. So want to save
our money.I believe there are marketing options like LinkedIn & Twitter
posting, blog writing, app listings where it cost zero or very little to get
yourself marketed.

What i was interested in, what are the channels best suited for startups to
focus in the initial phase?

